# Fermi erst im Mai?



## Askard (19. Februar 2010)

Servus zusammen,
in einer Telefonkonferenz hatt der Nvidia-CEO Jen-Hsun Huang erklärt, 
dass man mit der Massenfertigung des GF-100-Chips frühestens am 01.05.2010 beginnen wird.
Quelle dieser Meldung wird nicht näher genannt. 

Quelle:News: Warten auf Fermi - Neue Nvidia-Karten frühestens im Mai | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Februar 2010)

hallo!

das hört man(n) ungerne, ehrlich gesagt! 

aber ändern kann es eh keiner, wenn´s stimmt! na ja, abwarten und tee-trinken...


----------



## onkel walter (19. Februar 2010)

tja, dann wirds wohl früher Herbst werden bis die dann einigermaßen verfügbar sind
die Bezahlbarkeit der Fermis wird dann erst Anfang 2011 gegeben sein...

naja mir egal^^


----------



## Shi (19. Februar 2010)

Haha, dann ist die 5890 schon da, und lieferbar (denk ich mal). Wenn das so ist macht AMD nochmal richtig Kohle  Am Ende wird Fermi genauso abgesagt wie Larrabee  (*fanboy off)
Naja, wenn sie dann erst rauskommt wird wohl irgendwas nicht stimmen. Zu geringe Leistung? Zu kleine Yield-Rate? Zu hohe TDP?


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Februar 2010)

onkel walter schrieb:


> tja, dann wirds wohl früher Herbst werden bis die dann einigermaßen verfügbar sind
> die Bezahlbarkeit der Fermis wird dann erst Anfang 2011 gegeben sein...
> 
> naja mir egal^^


 
wie kann dir das nur egal sein, onkel ingo???


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Februar 2010)

Schaun mer mal...

Ich glaube jedenfalls grundsätzlich nur Nachrichten die ich selber gefälscht habe


----------



## tm0975 (19. Februar 2010)

hier gibts weitere quellen:

fermi nach der cebit:

Fudzilla - Geforce GTX 480 to launch after Cebit

conference-call jhh:

Fermi Architecture GPUs Will Only ?Hit the Full Stride? in Q2 ? CEO of Nvidia - X-bit labs

also wenn ich das so lese, dann ist herr H wohl total abgedreht. seine glaubwürdigkeit kann man ja meiner signatur entnehmen...


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Februar 2010)

Irgendwie kann man das alles nicht mehr glauben.

Für mich sieht es eher so aus, als möchte AMD/ATI an der Marktsituation nichts ändern - und NVidia können es nicht.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (19. Februar 2010)

HeHe, wat fürn Theater ....!!!!
Dieses Jahr zum Weihnachtsgeschäft kommen die ...

Dann sind die ersten dabei die jedes Jahr die Graka wechseln und rüsten von ner 58xx auf .... lol


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn NV wenigstens die GTX 200 Serie noch in größeren Stückzahlen hätte. Aber nach der Cebit wissen wir alle mehr und bis dahin hat AMD/ATI die Nase vorn. Wobei AMD/ATI sicher noch was in der Hand hat gegen Fermi


----------



## Rizzard (19. Februar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es eher so aus, als möchte AMD/ATI an der Marktsituation nichts ändern - und NVidia können es nicht.



Wieso sollte AMD/ATI gerade auch was ändern wollen?


----------



## onkel walter (19. Februar 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> wie kann dir das nur egal sein, onkel ingo???


 
tja....läuft Sahne mein/dein Kärtchen...


----------



## Raz3r (19. Februar 2010)

Da bleib ich lieber bei ATI/AMD die haben zur Zeit die bessere Leistung und das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis. Dx11 ist dort auch schon vorhanden.


----------



## sds (19. Februar 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Wenn NV wenigstens die GTX 200 Serie noch in größeren Stückzahlen hätte. Aber nach der Cebit wissen wir alle mehr und bis dahin hat AMD/ATI die Nase vorn. Wobei AMD/ATI sicher noch was in der Hand hat gegen Fermi



Richtig ati wird ja jetzt ein halbes jahr keine kafeepause gemacht haben. Denke die könnten mit der mitlerweile entwickelten technik wieder die ersten fermis schlagen


----------



## PontifexM (19. Februar 2010)

the neverending story -.- 
wären die ati karten aufgrund der marktsituation nicht so teuer,tja ich hätte wohl schon längts eine. einmal gezögert,als die noch bei 214 € standen.....und schon vorbei von wegen preis/leistung .


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (19. Februar 2010)

wenn das so weitergeht, werden wir wohl erst am Jahresende wieder was von den Karten hören (wenn Ati vllt. schon neue Modelle rausgebracht hat?)

da werd ich wohl noch ne Weile mit meiner "alten" GTX 260 auskommen müssen- oder ich greif zu Ati ?


----------



## alm0st (19. Februar 2010)

Jo, für mich hat sich Nvidia mittlerweile erledigt - Fermi ist für mich gestorben. Ich werde definitiv zur HD5890 bzw. zum Cypress Refresh greifen. Hab einfach die Schnauze voll von den ewigen Terminverschiebungen -.-


----------



## geo (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich bedenke wie groß man bei NV die Klappe aufreißt und wie wenig man vorzuweisen hat, da kann ich nur 
Ich habe schon im letzten Jahr vermutet das der neue NV Chip eine Totgeburt wird, wenn man bedenkt das die neuen NV Karten schon letztes Jahr erscheinen sollten und bislang keine Revision da ist die für die Massenfertigung taugt, dann ist das noch ein schlimmeres Desaster als ich erwartet habe.
Wenn die ersten Karten von kleinen Chinesen durch die Benches gejagt werden wird es noch 3-4 Monate dauern bis auch wirklich einige Karten auf dem deutschen Markt auftauchen.
Ich glaube wirklich nicht das man bei NV momentan Glücklich ist mit der Situation und das Gelaber von ihrem PR Gag ehmm Mann macht es auch nicht besser!
Für uns Zocker ist das garnicht gut wenn NV nicht in die Gänge kommt AMD ATI un Boardpartner sind ja keine Wohltätigkeitsvereinigung, was man ganz deutlich an den Preisen sieht.


----------



## Freestyler808 (19. Februar 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Wobei AMD/ATI sicher noch was in der Hand hat gegen Fermi




na was denn?


----------



## tm0975 (19. Februar 2010)

Kann noch jemand die Überschrift in "*Fermi schon im Mai?*" ändern? nach lage der "informationen" ist es doch höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass uns fermi bereits im mai mit lieferbaren produkten beglückt


----------



## Dude-01 (19. Februar 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> na was denn?


Vermutlich einen Refresh der aktuellen Generation?ATi wird kaum da sitzen, Däumchen drehen und wenn dann Fermi wirklich mal kommen sollte, schreien: "OMG, damit haben wir nie gerechnet" Denkst du hier hat jeder Einblick in die Entwicklungslabore von ATi und Nvidia?


----------



## Grilgan (19. Februar 2010)

Verdammt. Das höre ich nicht gerne, dass Fermi noch später kommt.
Ich hatte auf einen Preissturs von Cypress gehofft, wenn Fermi rauskommt. Aber bis Mai warten..


----------



## Explosiv (19. Februar 2010)

Jo, Fermi soll doch jetzt schon im 2.Quartal des Fiskaljahres kommen, dass bis August laufen kann .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## push@max (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn Anfang Mai erst die Massenfertigung beginnen soll, können wir noch lange warten.

Irgendwas scheint da nicht rund zu laufen...schließlich sollte die Karte bereits Ende 2009 erscheinen.

Jetzt sind wir bereits im Sommer 2010.


----------



## Feuer (19. Februar 2010)

wir brauchen endlich einen dritten hersteller. amd und nvidia kotzen mich nur noch an.


----------



## Rolk (19. Februar 2010)

Ich komme mit meinen Karten zwar noch ganz gut zurecht, wäre aber trotzdem schön, wenn wieder so etwas wie ein Preiskampf existieren würde. Langsam weis man ja wirklich nicht mehr ob man lachen oder heulen soll, was den Release von Fermi angeht.


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2010)

naja meine gtx285 reicht mir noch, ati hat zuviele fehlerhafte karten oder treiberprobleme, halt wie immer ati... daher kann ich noch was warten, auf eine richtig anständig schnelle und stabil laufende nvidia gtx irgendwas. vor weihnachten/neujahr hol ich mir eh keine.


----------



## push@max (19. Februar 2010)

Glücklicherweise reicht mir die Leistung der HD4870 noch vollkommen aus, sodass ich erstmal eh keine neue Karte brauche.

Trotzdem ist es schade...wäre nicht schlecht gewesen, wenn sich mal wieder etwas auf dem Markt getan hätte.


----------



## LordRevan1991 (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn die News sich bewahrheitet, werden fühestens im Juni halbwegs lieferbare Fermi-Grakas zur verfügung stehen, und das auch noch zu einem hohen Preis. Dann wird Fermi _richtig _leistungsfähig sein müssen, um überhaupt eine Daseinsberechtigung zu haben: wohlmöglich steht schon 2-3 Monate später die nächste ATI-Generation an! 

Unter diesem Aspekt wäre Fermi eher Konkurrent der HD6000-Reihe, und da beginnt die Bennenung "Geforce GTX 400" Sinn zu machen: wenn Cypress keinen direkten Konkurrenten kriegt, sondern erst dessen Nachfolger, dann ist es so als hätte Nvidia eine Generation ausgelassen - die, die "Geforce GTX 300" gehießen hätte.


----------



## TAZ (19. Februar 2010)

Dude-01 schrieb:


> Vermutlich einen Refresh der aktuellen Generation?ATi wird kaum da sitzen, Däumchen drehen und wenn dann Fermi wirklich mal kommen sollte, schreien: "OMG, damit haben wir nie gerechnet" Denkst du hier hat jeder Einblick in die Entwicklungslabore von ATi und Nvidia?



Danke für diesen sehr amüsanten Beitrag. Made my Day!



Sash schrieb:


> naja meine gtx285 reicht mir noch, ati hat zuviele fehlerhafte karten oder treiberprobleme, halt wie immer ati... daher kann ich noch was warten, auf eine richtig anständig schnelle und stabil laufende nvidia gtx irgendwas. vor weihnachten/neujahr hol ich mir eh keine.



Shit ich hab gar keine Treiberprobleme...hab ich den falschen Treiber installiert? Da du ja eine nVidia-Karte hast, wirst du wohl kaum einschätzen können wie die ATi-Treiber sind, oder?
Und ja ich weiß ich dass der Catalyst 10.1 ein Griff ins Klo war, naja bei mir hats funktioniert...


----------



## tm0975 (19. Februar 2010)

Feuer schrieb:


> wir brauchen endlich einen dritten hersteller. amd und nvidia kotzen mich nur noch an.



wo lebst du? eine 5770 oder eine 5670 bringen eine absolut erstklassige leistung fürs geld! und wer mehr will muß mehr bezahlen. wo ist dein problem? eine 5870 für unter 100e als neues top-model ist einfach sinnfrei. produkte haben entwicklungs- und herstellungskosten!!!


----------



## Bruce112 (19. Februar 2010)

Mich persöhnlich innterresiert es nur wie heiß die karte wird,laut, wieviel watt er verbraucht ,performance ,und und ,

wie es zwischen den konkurenz ist 5870 Ati 

kaufen wird sowiso erst nach 2011 ,nur als pure neugier ,sons nichts ,

die werden doch sowiso 400 euro bis 500 euro kosten von daher nicht mein preisliga  ,

und diese angebliche gerüchte geht mir mittlerweile auf die eier,

keine konkrete aussagen von Nvidia wiso eigentlich,kann nicht nachvollziehen  !


----------



## BloodyRoar (19. Februar 2010)

man darf also gespannt sein... 
bisher ist es nichts als gerüchteküche... 

keine pressemeldung von nvidia, nichts, aber alle gehen schon ab wie n schnitzel wenns blitzt


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Februar 2010)

...zu recht! darf man hinzufügen...


----------



## LiL Fränkii (19. Februar 2010)

I-wie armes Nvidia.. 

Die sollten sich mal etwas mehr anstrengen.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2010)

Ein Vorteil hat es zumindest dass Fermi noch nicht da ist.
Somit kann AMD sich Zeit lasssen stärkere Karten zu releasen, und die Spiele Entwickler müssen (noch) besser die Spiele auf Hardware Hunger programieren.

Aber es ist ja die Rede dass Fermi frühestensin der Massenfertigung anfang Mai  ist. Also dass kann noch lange dauern, ich schätze dass es vor Julia nix wird, wenn es überhaupt was werden sollte

Als dritter Grafikanbieter könnte doch Intel werden...................mit ihren High End Chips

Und so schlimm steht es bei NVidia gar nicht.
Schließlich kauft Audi Grafikbeschleuniger bei denen für ihre Navigationsgeräte, und wo NVidia noch alles vertreten ist will ich gar nicht ers wisssen


----------



## TAZ (19. Februar 2010)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Und so schlimm steht es bei NVidia gar nicht.
> Schließlich kauft Audi Grafikbeschleuniger bei denen für ihre Navigationsgeräte, und wo NVidia noch alles vertreten ist will ich gar nicht ers wisssen




Audi verkauft ~1 Million Fahrzeuge im Jahr...
Du kannst aber davon ausgehen dass nicht jedes Fahrzeug mit dem ganz modernen MMI samt Navigation mit nVidia Tegra Grafikprozessor ausgerüstet ist...Und wenn man bedenkt das ATi schon über 2 Millionen an DX11 Karten verkauft hat, bei denen Gewinnmarge garantiert höher ist als für einen Tegrachip....da wirkt dieser Deal von nVidia mit Audi auch nich mehr so groß...


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2010)

Bist du dir sicher mit nur 1 Mio Autos pro Jahr?
Ist ja nicht nur in Deutschland, in Amerika sind deutsche Autos auch sehr beliebt.
Klar kann NVidia das nicht für immer durchhalten ,da der schwerpunkt, wie du schon sagst, auf dem PC Markt ist.
Aber kleine Deals addieren sich


----------



## TAZ (19. Februar 2010)

Bin AudiFan ich weiß das... 

Es waren 2009 knapp 925.000 verkaufte Autos, also nichtmal ganz die Million...

Fakt ist aber, nVidia soll hinmachen! (ICH WILL UNREAL TOURNEMENT SPIELEN!)


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2010)

Packt deine 4670 das nicht????


----------



## stefan.net82 (19. Februar 2010)

onkel walter schrieb:


> tja....läuft Sahne mein/dein Kärtchen...


 
ah ja! stimmt, hab ich fast vergessen! (nenn es bitte "dein", alles andere wäre nicht korrekt!)


----------



## Genghis99 (19. Februar 2010)

Hmm. Entweder verkünden sie auf der CeBit genaueres - oder ...

Aber an ein Release im Sommerloch kann ich nicht glauben. Sommer ist die Zeit der Preissenkungen, nicht der Neuveröffentlichungen. Da fahren die Leute in den Urlaub und pfeifen auf neue Grafikkarten.


----------



## BMW M-Power (19. Februar 2010)

tm0975 schrieb:


> wo lebst du? eine 5770 oder eine 5670 bringen eine absolut erstklassige leistung fürs geld! und wer mehr will muß mehr bezahlen. wo ist dein problem? eine 5870 für unter 100e als neues top-model ist einfach sinnfrei. produkte haben entwicklungs- und herstellungskosten!!!



Das einzige was sinnfrei ist, ist dein Beitrag...

Eine HD5770 ist für ihre Leistung eigentlich vollkommen überteuert.
Das einzige wofür du hier zahlst, ist DX11.

Vergleich mal ne HD5770 mit einer HD4890. Die HD4890 ist um einiges schneller, und ist im Preis vollkommen identisch.

Alleine daran kann man schon sehen, dass man hier für DX11 bezahlt.


----------



## Explosiv (19. Februar 2010)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Alleine daran kann man schon sehen, dass man hier für DX11 bezahlt.



Was soll denn sonst der Grund für ATi sein, ihre Grafikkarten zu verkaufen ? 

Wer kein DX11 will, kauft sich eine von den älteren, wer unbedingt DX11 will, muss dafür nun mal etwas tiefer in Tasche greifen, da Ati derzeit der einzige Anbieter dieser Grafikkarten ist. That´s it .

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## olol (19. Februar 2010)

man muss aber dazu sagen dass die dx11 karten trotzdem ein besseres preisleistungsverhältnis haben als vergleichbare nvidia karten, die mehr strom verbrauchen und kein dx11 haben.
dx11 is wohl wichtiger als physix...von überteuert kann da also keine rede sein


----------



## fuzzi (19. Februar 2010)

na ja ich werd mir totzdem eine Fermi kaufen..

bis dahin muss meine 8800 Ultra ausreichen


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Februar 2010)

Wie schon gesagt hier kann keiner sagen wie es sich entwickelt, ist halt wieder überflüssig.So kommentare von Hans Wurst sich durchlesen zu müssen, ist echt ätzend wieder 90 % der leute im Thread haben keine  Ahnung.


----------



## >ExX< (19. Februar 2010)

Wieso ham die Leute von NVidia doch selbst gesagt dass die Massenfertigung erst anfang Mai beginnt.
Frühestens versteht sich


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Februar 2010)

Ja und die Leute reden hier immer so als würden die bei den Firmen arbeiten.Die News ist so interessant wie Fusspilz.Es weiss eh keiner was wird.


----------



## Tommy_H (20. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Es weiss eh keiner was wird.


Das ist schon richtig, aber Nvidia hat sich die Einführung der neuen Karten sicher anders und auch früher vorgestellt... ATi hat nen ganz schönen Vorsprung im Moment, vor allem auch zeitlich. Kann mir auch denken, dass die schon wieder was Neues in der Mache haben... OK... ist auch nur Spekulation meinerseits.

Am Ende isses wie du sagst, und wir müssen halt abwarten auch wenn's langsam nervt.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

MAN !!! Ich will nicht noch länger warten müßen !!!!!!!!! Ich komm mit meiner HD 3870 X2 langsamm nicht mehr klaar -.-


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (20. Februar 2010)

Frechheit...!!!

Mein Geld bekommt ihr sicher nicht, ich werde mir definitiv eine HD5870 holen, wenn Fermi im März nicht kommen sollte...


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Februar 2010)

Das ist das selbe wie Ati in Führung liegt tut Ati nicht.Weil die Nvidia nicht draussen ist es ist alles quatsch.


----------



## sentinel1 (20. Februar 2010)

..und wenn die beiden Firmen (mal wieder) gar nicht so konkurrentich sind (wie all die FönGirls) .. na, ja ...


----------



## Alte-Schule (20. Februar 2010)

Gerüchte, gerüchte.... Bla Bla Bla.

Da schreibt einer ja der CEO hat gesagt. Ihrgendwo direkten Kontakt zum Schlitzauge? Mann, wartet ab bis die Karten kommen ich werde warscheinlich wieder auf NV setzten. Da ich mit meiner HD4850 zu meiner alten 9800GTX von der grafischen Qualität doch etwas entäuscht bin, geschweige zu den abstürzen wenn ich Multimonitoring mache. Was am Treiber von ATI liegt, finde ich NV in den sachen besser.

Ok von der Leistung her,bekomme ich die HD4850 knapp an die Leistung einer HD4890 (unübertaktet). Was aber auch nur ging durch Voltmods und Kühlungsmods. Was mir aber nix ausmacht da die Karte nur 80 € gekostet hat.


----------



## Rotax (20. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist das selbe wie Ati in Führung liegt tut Ati nicht.Weil die Nvidia nicht draussen ist es ist alles quatsch.



Hä was?

Natürlich liegt ATI/AMD gerade auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt in Führung, wenn nvidia es nicht schafft ein funktionierendes Produkt zu releasen ist das ihr Problem.


----------



## lenzis (20. Februar 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Haha, dann ist die 5890 schon da, und lieferbar (denk ich mal). Wenn das so ist macht AMD nochmal richtig Kohle  Am Ende wird Fermi genauso abgesagt wie Larrabee  (*fanboy off)
> Naja, wenn sie dann erst rauskommt wird wohl irgendwas nicht stimmen. Zu geringe Leistung? Zu kleine Yield-Rate? Zu hohe TDP?





und wieso nich die 5990 oder 5990 x2. 

achso die werden ja immer erst rausgebracht wenn ati merkt oh wir hängen hinterher^^


----------



## rabit (20. Februar 2010)

Das ist mir sowas von Latte wann die damit anfangen im Oktober sind die Femi Karten sicherlich was "normales" und kein Hahn kräht danach.
Einfach nur Geduld haben.........zzzzzzz


----------



## tm0975 (20. Februar 2010)

BMW M-Power schrieb:


> Das einzige was sinnfrei ist, ist dein Beitrag...
> 
> Eine HD5770 ist für ihre Leistung eigentlich vollkommen überteuert.
> Das einzige wofür du hier zahlst, ist DX11.
> ...



sinnfrei ist deine ignoranz! wenn du für zätzliche features und weniger stromverbrauch nicht bereit bist, mehr zu zahlen, dann laß es und nerve hier nicht andere. ist ja nicht so, dass du dir nicht eine 4890 kaufen kannst, wenn dir danach ist. eine 5770 für mittlerweile 120 bis 125 € ist der deutlich teureren 4890 vorzuziehen, nach meiner gewichtung der kriterien. fertig! und eine 5870 solte eher mit einer nahezu gleichteuren gtx285 vergeichen werden. und da ist sie konkuenrlos gut und jeden cent wert!


----------



## Gamiac (20. Februar 2010)

Wie schlimm als ob eine Gtx 260-285 nicht immer noch schnell genug zum spielen wäre .
Zur not kauft man sich halt ne SSD oder ein neues Netzteil wenn man unbedingt Geld ausgeben will . Und wer jetzt immer noch ne 8800 oder irgendwas mit 512 mb im Rechner hat ist sowieso selbst schuld .

Gamiac


----------



## geo (20. Februar 2010)

Schon wieder gehen die offensichtlichen Fanboys aufeinander los 

Die "Argumente" die da kommen sind ja wohl lächerlich.

ATI baut fehlerhafte Karten  die Treiber sind unbrauchbar  da habe ich keine Worte mehr. Habe ATI Karten und einige NV Karten, alle tun genau das was sie sollen. Habe auch jahrelang keine ATI Karten mehr gekauft, nach meinem persönlichen Radeon 8500 Debakel, Treiber kacke großes Chipsterben und als grönenden Abschluß ein verschmorter AGP Slot. Da kann man schon mal einen Hass entwickeln! Habe sozusagen nach Jahren aus der Not heraus eine ATI Karte gekauft R4830 und mußte feststellen das sich einiges im Hause ATI getan hat. Da meinem Bruder kürzlich seine 8800GTS abgenippelt ist und er keine Kohle hatte, habe ich ihm meine 4830 vermacht und mir eine 5750 gekauft, weil sie spott billig war ( lange Geschichte steht hier schon im Forum ) und ich bin regelrecht erstaunt über die Leistung dieses DX11 Bandbreiten und Shaderkrüppels. Nach dem ich die Karte nun übertaktet habe, habe ich beschlossen das die erst mal 1 Jahr reicht!

Ich warte auch mit sehnsucht auf die neuen NV´s, aber die spielen so überhaupt nicht in meiner Preisliega, dennoch bin ich sehr gespannt was NV auf die Beine stellt und wenn die was gutes günstiges bauen das ich an Weihnachten kaufen kann und mich richtig überzeugt werde ich mal wieder ne neue Geforce kaufen. War ja schließlich mit meiner 6600GT 7900GS und 2 8800GTS 320 sehr zufrieden


----------



## Lower (20. Februar 2010)

Alsoo meiner Meinung nach kann das nur in die Hose gehen, auch wenn nVidia die Karten auf der Cebit bringt! Ich habe auf meine HD5870 3 Monate gewartet! Und das war sie wert!  Zu geil. So ein FPS Monster hatte ich noch nie!  Die 20FPS mehr, die Nvidia bringen wird sind mir egal. Interessant werden die 6-Cores!


----------



## PontifexM (20. Februar 2010)

selten dämlicher rundumschlag ,aber es ist samstag ...


----------



## derpuster (20. Februar 2010)

die solln mal die hacken in den teer hauen und die karte endlich bringen. meine wird langsam langsam

meine hoffnung ist, das die schon heimlich produzieren, damit zum start der karte alle eine bekommen können(ich weis, wunschdenken)
meine einschäzung ist, das die einfach probleme mit der karte haben. obs nun die effizienz oder das design ist ist mir egal, solange was vernünftiges bei rauskommt, aber erst im mai is schon stuhl.


----------



## Killerluki (20. Februar 2010)

geo schrieb:


> Schon wieder gehen die offensichtlichen Fanboys aufeinander los
> 
> Die "Argumente" die da kommen sind ja wohl lächerlich.
> 
> ...


 


Naja, leider ist halt Fermi totale Flop

Nvidia's Fermi GTX480 is broken and unfixable

- 450,- bis 550,- Euro
- Kommt Mai bis Juni (Derzeit bin ich auf der Suche Grafikkarte für HD 5870)
- Zusammenfassung steigt Fermi *NUR* 20-30% als aktuelle ATI HD 5870
- extrem höhere Verbrauch
- mehr Hitze-Entwicklung am Chip als bisher GTX2xx-Serie



Ps.:Zu meiner Meinung!


----------



## Hademe (20. Februar 2010)

Na klar ich kauf mir ne Fermi für 500€ und stelle dann fest, das die Treiber von NV so schlecht sind, das man ältere Games kaum zocken braucht. Bsp: Fallout 3.

Ich habe einen Prass auf Nvidia, weil Fallout 3 zwar mit 60Fps läuft, aber beim umdrehen immer noch dieser Stuttering Bug auftritt, welcher meiner Meinung nach, Fallout unspielbar macht. Ich meine da lief Fallout 3 ja auf meinem alten PC besser. 
Der letzte anständige Treiber war der 186er, und seitdem hat es Nvidia nicht hinbekommen diesen Bug zu fixen. Soweit ich weiß tritt dieser Bug aber nicht bei jedem auf, aber laut Google bei doch schon ziemlich vielen verärgerten NV Usern. Eine Lösung dafür gibt es nicht, ausser auf den 186er Treiber zu wechseln, welcher dann wahrscheinlich mit neueren Anwendungen Probleme macht.
Also echt Toll von Nvidia. Wie wollt ihr mir unter diesen Bedingungen ne Fermi schmackhaft machen???



Killerluki schrieb:


> Naja, leider ist halt Fermi totale Flop
> 
> - 450,- bis 550,- Euro
> - Kommt Mai bis Juni (Derzeit bin ich auf der Suche Grafikkarte für HD  5870)
> ...


Absolut mein reden. Wer will schon nen Heizkörper im rechner, der viel Strom braucht, und sehr teuer in der Anschaffung ist. Da ändern wir doch lieber die Namen der alten Grakas und schauen wieviele unwissende Leute uns den alten Dreck noch abkaufen.


----------



## bonnejack (20. Februar 2010)

Auch wenn noch niemand Fermi kennt. Eins dürfte wohl klar sein:
NVIDIA wird für 360 EURO (dafür bekommt man derzeit eine HD 5870) keine FERMI-Karte anbieten, die mit der HD 5870 mithalten kann.

Somit ist es mehr als unwahrscheinlich, dass NVIDIA im 360 EURO-Preis konkurrenzfähig sein wird.

Die Zahl der Käufer, die ihr Geld derart zum Fenster rausschmeißen, dass sie für ggf. 20% mehr Leistung lieber 500 EURO für das Single-GPU Flaggschiff von NVIDIA ausgeben, sollte in 2010 begrenzt sein.
Ich wäre selbst ja sogar bereit die 500 EURO zu zahlen, aber es gibt einfach nicht die Spiele, die nach mehr als einer HD 5870 rufen:
- Ohne Ende Multiplattform-Games
- Kein einziges Spiel, dass wirklich für DirectX 11 konzipiert ist (Dirt 2?, AvP? )

Echtes DirectX 11 wäre ja wohl sowas wie die Unigine Engine, das sieht ja wohl ganz anders aus als AvP, etc.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Februar 2010)

Tjo, so wie es aussieht R600 2.0. WIE GEIL IST DAS DENN EIGENTLICH?
Allein dass AMD seine Evergreen Reihe vor nVidias Fermi auf den Markt gebracht hat, war schon ein sehr schlechtes Zeichen. Dass die Fermi Karten im März kommen sollten war schon eine Schreckensnachricht. Und jetzt erst im Mai/Juni? Dann brauch ich die nicht mehr. NV kann sich seinen Fermi dahin stecken wo die Sonne nie hinscheint ...

MEINE MEINUNG.


----------



## LOGIC (20. Februar 2010)

Auch ich werde nun wieder eine ATI karte kaufen. Egal wie viel die Nvidia karten bringen.


----------



## schneihennerje (20. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es lächerlich wie manche ihre Vermutungen hier für bare Münze hinstellen 

Niemand weiss was der Fermi kostet ! 
Niemand weiss wieviel Strom er braucht ! 
Und schon gar niemand weiss was er leistet !

Das Fanboy Genöle ist echt langweilig


----------



## DarkMo (20. Februar 2010)

zum ersten punkt kann man wohl anmerken, das das auf gewissen erfahrungswerten der leute mit diesem hersteller beruht  beim 2. sind das rückschlüsse aus den problemen die auf eine hohe komplexität schließen lassen usw usf. ich kenn mich da ned so aus, aber andere können durchaus folgerungsketten aufstellen. solange sie einer gewissen logik folgen, sollte man sowas nich als alzu abwägig hinstellen. in den selben rahmen fällt die "behauptung" mit dem hitzkopf ^^ und der 3. punkt stützt sich halt zugegebenermaßen auf die spärlichen "infos". das hat nix mit fanboy sein zu tun, einfach nur mit gesundem menschenverstand ^^ nur weil mal was gegen deine lieblingsmarke geht, isses nich gleich fanboy gesülze


----------



## >ExX< (20. Februar 2010)

Zumindest nicht von den anderen


----------



## PontifexM (20. Februar 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> zum ersten punkt kann man wohl anmerken, das das auf gewissen erfahrungswerten der leute mit diesem hersteller beruht  beim 2. sind das rückschlüsse aus den problemen die auf eine hohe komplexität schließen lassen usw usf. ich kenn mich da ned so aus, aber andere können durchaus folgerungsketten aufstellen. solange sie einer gewissen logik folgen, sollte man sowas nich als alzu abwägig hinstellen. in den selben rahmen fällt die "behauptung" mit dem hitzkopf ^^ und der 3. punkt stützt sich halt zugegebenermaßen auf die spärlichen "infos". das hat nix mit fanboy sein zu tun, einfach nur mit gesundem menschenverstand ^^ nur weil mal was gegen deine lieblingsmarke geht, isses nich gleich fanboy gesülze


 

dazu fällt mir schlicht weg eines ein , finger weg...


----------



## DAEF13 (21. Februar 2010)

Laut Artikel (Update) soll der Release Termin also morgen um 17 Uhr bekannt gegeben werden.
Dieser soll dann auf den 27März festgelegt sein (Gerücht)...
Also wird's wirklich nichts mit Fermi im März *heul*


----------



## kimkoma (21. Februar 2010)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Und wer jetzt immer noch ne 8800 oder irgendwas mit 512 mb im Rechner hat ist sowieso selbst schuld .



Ich spiel mit meinen 2 x 88GTX immer noch alles auf max !


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (21. Februar 2010)

ATI musst im Moment überhaupt nichts raus bringen an neuen High End Karten, wozu auch.

Die können weiter an ihren neuen Produkten werkeln.

ATI hat wieder die Speerspitze erlangt wo die auch öfters waren.

NV ist im Zugzwang, ich bin mir schon sicher das die GTX400 Reihe was Großes wird, aber zu welchen Preis.

Es gibt kaum noch High End GK von Nvidia, da fehlen dann auch die Einnahmen, ob das so sinnvoll war, die "angebliche" Produktion aller GTX Modelle einzustellen, mag ich bezweifeln.

Sollte die neue NV noch länger auf sich warten lassen, könnten die Grünen erhebliche finanzielle Schwierigkeiten bekommen, denn die Kosten laufen ja trotzdem weiter.

Aber warum kauft man sich denn potente Grafikkarten, doch hauptsächlich wegen der Games, da aber es immer mehr zunimmt das die Games von den Konsolen portiert werden, wo bleibt denn da noch die Daseinsberechtigung solcher Rechenmonster?

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (21. Februar 2010)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Aber warum kauft man sich denn potente Grafikkarten, doch hauptsächlich wegen der Games, da aber es immer mehr zunimmt das die Games von den Konsolen portiert werden, wo bleibt denn da noch die Daseinsberechtigung solcher Rechenmonster?
> 
> mfg



Nun oftmals wird ein Game einfach schlecht auf den PC portiert, und somit braucht man schon wieder eine potente Graka, damit man das Spiel flüssig spielen kann, obwohl es auch anders hätte laufen können.


----------



## sds (21. Februar 2010)

so schnell wirds mit nvidia nich aus sein
machen ja noch ordendlich gewinne
der high end markt is eh eher einer der kleinsten
am meisten werden leptops graka und midrange karten gehen
und auserdem is das ja nich ihre einzige produktsparte..


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nun oftmals wird ein Game einfach schlecht auf den PC portiert, und somit braucht man schon wieder eine potente Graka, damit man das Spiel flüssig spielen kann, obwohl es auch anders hätte laufen können.


 
Früher waren schlechte Portierungen fast schon normal. Zum Glück ist das besser geworden, zumindest bei den Spielen die ich kenne. Es wird aber trotzdem mal wieder Zeit für neue Konsolen, weil so langsam mausern sich die aktuellen Konsolen schon ein bischen zu technischen Bremsklötzen für aktuelle PC Spiele.


----------



## ich558 (21. Februar 2010)

Seht mal was ich gerade gefunden habe! SemiAccurate :: SemiAccurate gets some GTX480 scores


----------



## PontifexM (21. Februar 2010)

ich558 schrieb:


> Seht mal was ich gerade gefunden habe! SemiAccurate :: SemiAccurate gets some GTX480 scores


 

was der gute doch alles weiss...


----------



## sds (21. Februar 2010)

wenn das alles war, dann wars das wohl mit den gtx 480ern


----------



## Clonemaster (21. Februar 2010)

wtf, hört sich an als würde das in die Geschichte eingehn ^^


----------



## mastermc51 (21. Februar 2010)

schneihennerje schrieb:


> Ich finde es lächerlich wie manche ihre Vermutungen hier für bare Münze hinstellen
> 
> Niemand weiss was der Fermi kostet !
> Niemand weiss wieviel Strom er braucht !
> ...



Ich frage mich nur warum manche "Fan" von irgend was sind...
Die Reihenfolge meiner Grafikkarten war: Voodoo3 2000, GeForce 4 Ti 4200, ATI 9800 pro, ATI 1900XT, GeForce 9800 GTX und derzeit GTX 285.
Ich nehm einfach das was mir als Bestes erscheint, basta!
Bei der 9800pro war ATI die bessere Wahl, bei der 1900XT auch ATI, dann war eben Nvidia mit der 8800/9800 GTX die Schnellere. Vor der 5870 war die GTX 285 die schnellste Single GPU Grafikkarte eben AMD.
Nachdem aber die GTX 285  derzeit noch alles gut schafft, bleibt sie drin, bis es "ruckelt". Von daher brauche ich derzeit keine 5870, auch wenn sie derzeit (noch) das bessere Produkt ist. Für durchschnittlich 20% mehr brauche keine neue Graka kaufen....

Bei CPUs mache ich es eben nach Preis/Leistungsverhältnis (weil es da nicht auf den letzten Prozentpunkt ankommt) von daher logischer Weise AMD. (auch wenn ich für Videobearbeitung eher Intel bevorzugen würde)

Bekommt ihr Fanboys eigentlich Geld für Eure Überzeugungen?
Ne kostenlose Grafikkarte?  T-Shirts?

nö?

Dann lasst es doch lieber und kauft was am besten Passt, und nicht was den entsprechenden Namen hat.....

@sds: Etwas mehr auch Rechtschreibung achten, hilft uns allen !


----------



## Billy.Mc John (21. Februar 2010)

Lol epic Fail für mich, habe eben meine HD5XXX verkauft und bin zwischenzeitlich auf ne GTX260 umgestiegen um DANN "bald" ne Fermi zu kaufen, und jetzt soll der Release nochmal verschoben werden? 

Nvidia hasst mich


----------



## TAZ (21. Februar 2010)

Naja mal schauen, ich nehm das alles erstmal nicht ganz so ernst bis ich hier richtige Benchmarks von Failmi sehe...


----------



## fuddles (21. Februar 2010)

Übrigens noch mal was etwas Offtopic. Hier im Thread und auch im Forum wird des öfteren behauptet HD4890 und HD5770 seien gleich teuer. Die haben einen Preisunterschied von 20€, HD5770 1GB ab 120€ . Und ein Preisunterschied von 20€ ist fakt. Nicht die Welt aber ein klarer Preis Unterschied. Soviel zur P/L bei der HD5770 zur HD4890. 

Somit zeigt, trotz aktuell schlechter Performance Konkurrenz durch Nvidia und verspätende Fermi, ATI ein prima P/L Verhältnis bei ihren neuen Karten, basta.


----------



## schneihennerje (21. Februar 2010)

> Zitat von *ich558*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Zu der Objektivität der Artikel von Charlie Demerjian brauch man nicht viel sagen der hat noch nie ein gutes Haar an nvidia gelassen. 

Ich persönlich warte auf den PCGH Test und entscheide dann durch was meine 285 ersetzt wird.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Schön das eure "neuen" karten noch reichen...Aber ich mit meiner will nicht mehr warten -.- Aber ich geh auch von einem Failmi aus. Aber 400 € für die HD5870 will ich noch nicht zahlen.


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

schneihennerje schrieb:


> Zu der Objektivität der Artikel von Charlie Demerjian brauch man nicht viel sagen der hat noch nie ein gutes Haar an nvidia gelassen.


Tja, dass würde aber nuneinmal erklären, warum sich die Karte so verspätet und warum so wenig darüber bekannt wird. Wäre Letzteres nicht der Fall, würden sich solche schlechten News sehr negativ auf den AKtienkurs NVidia´s auswirken. 

Man kann wissen was man will aber die Tatsache das sich die so hoch angepriesenen Karten um weit mehr als 6 Monate verspäten werden und dann aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach anfänglich eher rar verfügbar sein werden, spricht für sich.

MfG


----------



## Lee (21. Februar 2010)

Ich seh das alles nicht so schlimm. Nvidia hat immernoch einige sehr gute Produkte auf dem Markt und ein solch gewaltigen Vorsprung hat ATI nicht zu Nvidia. Also kein Vergleich zur damaligen Geforce 8800 vs ATI dx9 Karten. Beide Hersteller haben im Moment Karten, die jedes aktuelle Spiel ohne Probleme flüssig darstellen können. 

Allerdings ist die Show die NV hier abzieht einfach nur noch lächerlich...


----------



## mixxed_up (21. Februar 2010)

Trotzdem bin ich äußerst enttäuscht von nVidia. Fermi wurde sowas von hoch angepriesen, ein ach so tolles Produkt, und jetzt sieht es danach aus als bräuchte AMD nichts weiter zu tun als eine HD 5890 auf den Markt zu bringen und schon sind die wieder Fein raus? Daran zeigt sich mal wieder, dass nicht jeder Hersteller für immer schlecht ist. Man muss sich ja immer anhören was für ein epic Gott nV doch ist. Ganz zu schweigen von den Intel Fanboys, und dann heulen die rum wenn Bulldozer Intel vielleicht platt macht. Die Welt ist doch echt dumm.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Ja ne HD5890 wäre schon was nettes


----------



## PontifexM (21. Februar 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich äußerst enttäuscht von nVidia. Fermi wurde sowas von hoch angepriesen, ein ach so tolles Produkt, und jetzt sieht es danach aus als bräuchte AMD nichts weiter zu tun als eine HD 5890 auf den Markt zu bringen und schon sind die wieder Fein raus? Daran zeigt sich mal wieder, dass nicht jeder Hersteller für immer schlecht ist. Man muss sich ja immer anhören was für ein epic Gott nV doch ist. Ganz zu schweigen von den Intel Fanboys, und dann heulen die rum wenn Bulldozer Intel vielleicht platt macht. Die Welt ist doch echt dumm.


 
meinst du im ernst das ein intel nutzer das heulen anfängt ?! 
mal abgesehn schiesst das wieder gewaltig am eigentlichen thema vorbei 
den fanboys gabs und wirds immer geben...was das ganze ja so witzig erscheinen lässt .


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Was bringt dieses Fanboy zeug eigentlich ?! Ich versteh es bis heute nicht. Jeder soll das kaufen was er für richtig hält und muß nicht auch noch seine produkte oder lieblings hersteller herumbrüllen und angeben das er das bessere produkt hat.


----------



## schneihennerje (21. Februar 2010)

> Tja, dass würde aber nuneinmal erklären, warum sich die Karte so verspätet und warum so wenig darüber bekannt wird. Wäre Letzteres nicht der Fall, würden sich solche schlechten News sehr negativ auf den AKtienkurs NVidia´s auswirken.
> 
> Man kann wissen was man will aber die Tatsache das sich die so hoch angepriesenen Karten um weit mehr als 6 Monate verspäten werden und dann aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach anfänglich eher rar verfügbar sein werden, spricht für sich.
> 
> MfG


 
Alle Vermutungen hier sind doch wirklich ins Blaue, sicher hatte nvidia vor den Fermi nah am Release der HD 5000 Reihe zu plazieren, woran es wirklich scheitert werden sie wohl wissen, Charlie Demerijan weiss es sicher nicht, sein Artikel ist so objektiv wie die Kommentare mancher Fanboys hier. Wir wissen noch nicht mal wieviel verspätet der Fermi ist weil nvidia nie einen Releasetermin verlauten hat lassen.


----------



## PontifexM (21. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Was bringt dieses Fanboy zeug eigentlich ?! Ich versteh es bis heute nicht. Jeder soll das kaufen was er für richtig hält und muß nicht auch noch seine produkte oder lieblings hersteller herumbrüllen und angeben das er das bessere produkt hat.


 
das musst die kasper fragen die das so betreiben


----------



## sentinel1 (21. Februar 2010)

Für mich wäre der Release Anfang September am Besten, denn dann beginnt für mich wieder die Computersaison.
Im Sommer und so staubt die Kiste nur ein.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Da hast du recht....Über den sommer können die schön produzieren und wenn ich im september geburtstag habe fällt mir der kauf schon viel leichter  Im sommer werd ich eh nicht spielen. Da verbring ich die zeit lieber an der frischen (hoffentlich warmen) luft. Denn der winter war und ist hartgenug in der eises kälte !


----------



## sds (21. Februar 2010)

morgen wissen wir mehr, also abwarten


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Watt ist morgen O.o ?


----------



## windows (21. Februar 2010)

Freut mich, wenn die Karten dann auch entsprechend leistungsfähig werden.
Ich werde einen neuen PC Anfang Juli kaufen und dann wahrscheinlich eine Fermi verbauen.


----------



## Jan565 (21. Februar 2010)

Ich habe es nicht anders erwartet. Finde es aber gut, schließlich hat ATI mit der 5XXX Reihe eine Gute Karte auf den Markt gebracht. Die letzten Jahre war es immer anders herum, dass ATI immer nach Nvidia kam und zu dem nicht so Leistungsstark in bezug auf die "Krone". 

Bin aber mal gespannt was die Fermi Karten reißen werden.


----------



## sds (21. Februar 2010)

wollen ein paar ankündigunggen amchen
evtl. erfahren wir ja morgen die preise


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

Ja hoffentlich  wird langsam mal Zeit


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Das wäre echt geil ! Release + Preise + Leistung + Benches Pls


----------



## Masterchief (21. Februar 2010)

verbrauch leistung und preis wäre geil


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

Verbrauch is mir wayne..aber der release wäre wichtig !


----------



## >ExX< (21. Februar 2010)

Also ist es dir egal wenn die Karte 500 Watt ziehen würde?


----------



## sds (21. Februar 2010)

also mit benchmarks wirds glaub ich nix 
vielleicht wieder so komische, ob man nich mal weiß ob sie manipuliert sind


----------



## Explosiv (21. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Release + Preise + Leistung + Benches Pls



Verfügbarkeit  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DaStash (21. Februar 2010)

schneihennerje schrieb:


> ... Charlie Demerijan weiss es sicher nicht, sein Artikel ist so objektiv wie die Kommentare mancher Fanboys hier.


Und woher weißt du das es so ist?

MfG


----------



## PontifexM (22. Februar 2010)

heute um 1700 uhr soll ja was an "informationen" kommen, ganz toll -.- da habe ich spätschicht .....


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

YAAY ! Hoffentlich lassen die mal alles raus ! Sollen sie es halt zugeben wenn die mist in ihren laboren gebaut haben


----------



## alm0st (22. Februar 2010)

Ich würd ja fast wetten, dass wir nach 17.00 Uhr kein Stückchen schlauer sind als jetzt.... -.-


----------



## TAZ (22. Februar 2010)

Ach die erzählen nur irgendwas von "most advanced graphics" und "leading in technology" bla bla bla...


----------



## LOGIC (22. Februar 2010)

ja bestimmt wird es nichts geben... Und wenn nur so langweiliges gesülze was die karte so kann.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2010)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Ich würd ja fast wetten, dass wir nach 17.00 Uhr kein Stückchen schlauer sind als jetzt.... -.-


Da gehe ich mit. 

@TAZ
Wohl eher "mental" leading technologie. 

MfG


----------



## Lynx (22. Februar 2010)

Man sollte den Worten endlich Taten Folgen lassen.


----------



## >ExX< (23. Februar 2010)

Lynx schrieb:


> Man sollte den Worten endlich Taten Folgen lassen.


  Genau


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

Leute, hier gibts neue Infos zu den Fermikarten.
Link

MfG


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

Wieso verlinkst du einen Link ?


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wieso verlinkst du einen Link ?


Weil es blöder Weise zu ein und dem selben Thema vier aktive Threads gibt, deshalb. 

MfG


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

Wären da die Links direkt nicht besser gewesen ?


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Wären da die Links direkt nicht besser gewesen ?


Nö, dann wird ja wieder in jedem Thread einzeln gequatscht. 

MfG


----------

